# Good info for those new to showing!



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

I have two resources for those who are new to showing. I wanted to share it, as I can imagine it will help a lot of beginners who might come here looking for advice which might seem basic to a pro, but is not all that obvious when you are new!

This article is about positive training for show dog behaviors. Namely stacking, gaiting and examination. 

How to Train Show Dogs | Whole Dog Journal

Bijoupoodles obviously invested a lot of time in compiling this comprehensive page which is full of tips and information about how to prepare for showing your dog including training, equipment, etiquette, grooming, movement etc. It is written for UKC but contains tons of clear and concise information that applies internationally.

What to bring to a Dog show, Showing the Standard Poodle

I hope other beginners will find these resources to be helpful. I would encourage anyone else with similar helpful resources to post them here so that people can easily access this information. Good luck!


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

I like Sue Ailsby's guides to training for conformation: 

Conformation Stacking

I also like Will Alexander's youtube series on handling. Will is a professional handler who does a lovely job with the dogs, including poodles. He also handled the beagle who won Westminster last year. 






Without commenting on the breeder who provided the link above, I will note that some of the information is outdated and incorrect.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Verve said:


> I like Sue Ailsby's guides to training for conformation:
> 
> Conformation Stacking
> 
> ...


Will's videos are invaluable to beginners. When I started in Poodles many moons ago everyone use Resco slip leads, but I learned from Will's series why there are so many choices and that my old standby is not necessarily the best. Love these! VERY informative!


----------

